# Nominal sizes of 027



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm building a ceiling track for DAVES TRAIN EXPERIENCE.

Since I'm not limited by the area of my table, I'm going to go with larger radius curves.

I have some 31' track (I think). It seems to nest nicely with my 027.

What are the other radii?

I want to run 2 tracks around the "experience".

What are your thoughts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get O-27 profile track in 42" and 54" curves. The O-31 profile track comes in 42", and 72" curves. I believe it's also available in 54" curves, but I have no direct experience with that size in O-31.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks

My spiffy new Budd cars will look cool going around some graceful curves.

Unlike my layout.

Nice cars, thanks John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe you need some nice O-72 track to make more gentle curves.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

O/72 is better if you have the space, then you won't have to worry about running a larger train.
A lot of the new stuff will only run on O/72 curves.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought a bunch of O-72 track and a few switches, I'm thinking maybe I need an O-72 loop so I can consider some of the big stuff.


----------

